# Jefferson Memorial pt 1



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

Sunrise 




[url=https://flic.kr/p/HKRnVh]
	


Dream
[url=https://flic.kr/p/25U1hDz]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/24NAHHw]
	


Comments, critique, suggestions always welcome.[/url][/url][/url]


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow, really like the first and last. I'd like the 2nd but the tones throughout seem to close, not a fan of the last, sorry.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 6, 2018)

One and two for me.............


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Wow, really like the first and last. I'd like the 2nd but the tones throughout seem to close, not a fan of the last, sorry.



Thanks for the feedback.  I’m assuming the one you don’t like is the 3rd one, the Lensbaby?  That’s my favorite.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> One and two for me.............



Thanks!


----------



## terri (Apr 6, 2018)

I like all of them!  The time of day gives each the lovely sky, and they each give nice examples of framing.  

Aside from those similarities, the different perspectives and play with DOF give them their own personalities.  I've always been a fan of Lens babies.  The last one might be my fave because the cherry blossoms go so perfectly with that sky.

Nice work!   Hope you're having a blast.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

Last one for me. Reminds me of a shot I did with pink dogwoods and the American flag.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I’m assuming the one you don’t like is the 3rd one, the Lensbaby? That’s my favorite.



Yes sorry I meant the 3rd one just not a fan, but the others are great!  That first one I could see in a travel brochure, very nice. To each his own I guess.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2018)

Very nice set. Lovely color. Dream is my favorite, excellent vision.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Very nice set. Lovely color. Dream is my favorite, excellent vision.



Thanks jc!



terri said:


> I like all of them!  The time of day gives each the lovely sky, and they each give nice examples of framing.
> 
> Aside from those similarities, the different perspectives and play with DOF give them their own personalities.  I've always been a fan of Lens babies.  The last one might be my fave because the cherry blossoms go so perfectly with that sky.
> 
> Nice work!   Hope you're having a blast.



Having a great time!  Thanks for the nice comments. 



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Last one for me. Reminds me of a shot I did with pink dogwoods and the American flag.



That sounds great!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice pictures. The first and last are my faves. I love cherry blossoms...wish I had shot more than a few frames this year.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 6, 2018)

Wonderful!  Really nice.  Love them all, but particularly the first and the last.  The light was just gorgeous.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2018)

I literally said "wow, yes!" as I scrolled through the first time.

First shot is my favorite, but really, really enjoyable as a series.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 7, 2018)

Beautiful set and perspective!


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 7, 2018)

They are WOW shots indeed, love them all but the 1st and Dream are my favourites.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 7, 2018)

The first one is a fantastic shot!

It just plain does it for me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Nice pictures. The first and last are my faves. I love cherry blossoms...wish I had shot more than a few frames this year.



Have they come and gone in your area?  Our season has yet to start at home so I’ll get another chance but it won’t have the same drama as having the memorials in the same frame. 



Peeb said:


> Wonderful!  Really nice.  Love them all, but particularly the first and the last.  The light was just gorgeous.




Thank you. Early morning light is my favorite. This was helped along by some creative post processing.  



zulu42 said:


> I literally said "wow, yes!" as I scrolled through the first time.
> 
> First shot is my favorite, but really, really enjoyable as a series.



Thanks!  I appreciate the kind words.  How are you enjoying the 105?  Spring is a great time for it. 



razashaikh said:


> Beautiful set and perspective!



Thank you.  



Fujidave said:


> They are WOW shots indeed, love them all but the 1st and Dream are my favourites.



Thank you!



Warhorse said:


> The first one is a fantastic shot!
> 
> It just plain does it for me.



Thanks!


----------



## otherprof (Apr 7, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this series. BTW, the National Gallery has a few of Monet's paintings of the different effects of light on the Rouen Cathedral.  I first became aware of them when I was in Washington years ago. He must have done dozens in addition to the ones in Washington.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 7, 2018)

1 and 4.

#1 has a nice sky color  

#2 has a few branches that intrude on the memorial.  I guess I like framing without intruding on the subject.
Playing with midtones in post, it can be made to look dramatic.  So I would also vote for 2 if it were darkened as below.  I'm a sucker for deep colored sky.








If the shape/outline of the building is recognizable, then the outline is enough to show the location.

My old teacher taught me that the incorrect exposure (per the meter) can sometimes be the "best" exposure.  Just depends on what YOU want to show.


----------

